# Large Time Lapse Between Passing Practical and Taking NREMT Exam



## mtskier (May 7, 2012)

Hi everyone! I tried searching but my situation seems kind of unique. 
I passed my practical in Dec. 2010 and took the NREMT computer exam shortly thereafter. I unfortunately didn't pass it, and due to time constraints with school I didn't have the time to devote to taking it.

 Now, however, school has slowed down a bit and I have more time to devote to reviewing for the NREMT-B. I would really like to take the exam again so I can hopefully get certified and begin volunteering and/or working. 

So once I feel prepared, should I just sign up for the exam and take it, or are there additional steps to take since so much time has elapsed? 

Thanks anyone who has the time to answer/fill in details.


----------



## MochaRaf (May 7, 2012)

You have until Dec. 2012 before you need to take either a refresher course if you are currently licensed through your state, or re-take the course if you never got certified at all.

Check out the link below for more info:

http://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/reg_basic_history.asp


----------



## mtskier (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the link. So it would seem that I can still take it. Excellent! Once I pass and am licensed, do I then have 1 year from the time of licensure to start volunteering/using  my certification professionally, or is it 2 years from when my class finished? Thanks!


----------



## jtierney78 (May 7, 2012)

I believe it's two years from the date passed.


----------



## mtskier (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info. When I go to the link posted by MochaRaf though, I find some conflicting info. In the initial part, the information states that you must have passed the course in the last two years, but further down the page (in the "Certification Process" portion) it says this: "Passed portions of the exam (both cognitive and psychomotor) remain valid for a twelve (12) month period"
To me, that indicates I might be screwed since I passed the psychomotor exam right after the course ended in Dec. 2010. 
I'm planning on giving the NREMT a call on Monday, but for now, does anyone have some insight for me? Thanks!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 22, 2012)

Sounds like you're going to need to take the psychomotor exam again as well as the CBT. The practical exam is only good for one year if I remember correctly. If two years passes you'll need to take the course over again not a refresher. That's how it is for medic at least.


----------



## alnussaif (Jun 22, 2012)

you have one year to take the second part of the test, which would be in your case the CBT test since you already took the skills test. but since it is been more than a year, you will have to take the skills test again 

*All subsequent certification periods will be for a two-year period*

*National EMT-Basic / EMT certification requires successful completion of both a cognitive and psychomotor exam. Passed portions of the exam (both cognitive and psychomotor) remain valid for a twelve (12) month period.*
www.nremt.org


----------

